# Winter Jacket



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyone any ideas for a winter jacket. was thinking of getting a berghaus or Helly Hansen


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

try a northface. dont own one but heard good things


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

I was in the adidas factory shop yesterday and there was some seriously nice coats in there


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

north face are the dogs bollocks but maybe a bit too expensive


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

jack wolfskin


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

if your looking for function then dont buy a winter jacket. but a good waterproof that you like the look of and then wear layers under it for different times of the year. far more practical ime

if your only bothered about how it looks then ignore me


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

I bought a north face jacket last year (after the year before we got 18 inch of snow and i wasnt prepared)

ive had a few coats over the years and none have really kept me as warm as they claim they will

apart from this one, fecking boiling it is, wasnt really able to wear it over the winter just gone as it wasnt all that cold and i was sweating my jacobs off!

cant think of which jacket it is off the top of my head, has a fluffy hood, will find out

edit, thi one

http://uk.thenorthface.com/tnf-uk-en/men-s/shop-by-category/jackets/men-s-nanavik-jacket-52336.html


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

I want a belstaff panther just not sure if I can justify £900 for one! Also got a spider ski jacket best winter coat I've ever had


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

I just brought a CP company coat, keeps me warm and dry.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

PLauGE said:


> I bought a north face jacket last year (after the year before we got 18 inch of snow and i wasnt prepared)
> 
> ive had a few coats over the years and none have really kept me as warm as they claim they will
> 
> ...


I've got the McMurdo parka, red hot it is.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Barbour


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Barbour or north face


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I got a trespass waterproof off eBay (new) for £30 last winter, brilliant, nice and warm even with just a t shirt on underneath, so this or northface


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Timberland


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

lumpo said:


> I was in the adidas factory shop yesterday and there was some seriously nice coats in there


Weres the adidas factory shop?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

TS99 said:


> I just brought a CP company coat, keeps me warm and dry.


How much and where was it from?


----------



## Jay kay (Sep 9, 2011)

Birthday pres from the missus don't want to wear it to work now though scared of ruining it lol


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> How much and where was it from?


£350 in the sale reduced from £695

Brought from Cecil Gee in bluewater shopping center.

Dont wear it to football though i get harrassed.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I got a SuperDry wind breaker off their eBay store for £40 keeps me warm and dry- bargain.


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

North Face mcmurdo parker too hot for uk! But i love it


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

TS99 said:


> I just brought a CP company coat, keeps me warm and dry.


CP company?


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Superdry coats get the vote for me . Look good , not too flash and reasonably priced .


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/berghaus-rg1-mens-waterproof-jacket-p99728

http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/product-reviews/the-north-face-resolve-mens-waterproof-jacket-p99814

narrowed it down to these 2


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

DNP.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

1990 said:


> http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/berghaus-rg1-mens-waterproof-jacket-p99728
> 
> http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/product-reviews/the-north-face-resolve-mens-waterproof-jacket-p99814
> 
> narrowed it down to these 2


had both of those, sold them recently, not gonna keep you warm, but both will keep you dry, and both will do a good job of keeping you dry, id probs go for whichever of the 2 i could get at a better price as there wont be much difference


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Robbie said:


> CP company?


Yea, same company as Stone Island.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Weres the adidas factory shop?


Bredbury, Stockport m8


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

hmm, well keeping me warm is what the main thing im looking for

the search might continue lol


----------



## Spanky17 (Feb 16, 2011)

Snugpak are good if you want a coat for function more than looks.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

The north face i linked to and the one the other guy mentione (macnuba or something lol) will be a good buy and not to exspensive if you shop around, i paid £17 for mine last year so should be a little cheaper now


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

any sales on?


----------



## Jay kay (Sep 9, 2011)

Go Bicester village if your near Oxford way good outlets


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

This will keep you warm

http://www.cotswoldoutdoor.com/index.cfm/product/the-north-face-mens-nuptse-2-jacket/fuseaction/products.detail/code/1B110330/id_colour/122

will have a look around tonight if theres any in paticular your after?|


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

I've got a Barbour international and a north face one, the summit series. Two of the best coats I've ever owned


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

ive fancied a barbour for a while, they dont look all that warm, but this thread says different?


----------



## suty (Sep 29, 2011)

Just bought a Dare2b from there website for mountain biking, excellent coat imo! Was stood in a field for half a day in the rain during a competion and it never let a drop through. 70% off alot of stuff on their website at the moment too.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Cant beat the berghaus, ive a few of them and they are great for teh winter thou they have become abit chavy so im looking to get a different type coat this year.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

http://www.alpkit.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=16341&category_id=298

Try those?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

cult said:


> Cant beat the berghaus, ive a few of them and they are great for teh winter thou they have become abit chavy so im looking to get a different type coat this year.


theyve beena bit 'chavvy' for about 15 year mate, everyone was wearing berghaus when i was leaving school drinking there cider on the streets around 97

still a good brand, north face has now been dominated by 'chavs' , stone island, cp company, you show me a decent brand that hasnt,


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

TKMAXX mate. Love it, had some quality stuff out of there


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

PLauGE said:


> theyve beena bit 'chavvy' for about 15 year mate, everyone was wearing berghaus when i was leaving school drinking there cider on the streets around 97
> 
> still a good brand, north face has now been dominated by 'chavs' , stone island, cp company, you show me a decent brand that hasnt,


 Moncler or Spyder if you've got the dough


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

were talking more high streets brands though mate, were in the uk, not trekkin around the north pole


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

He's got no option but to look Chavy then


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

northfaces are the best but I wont buy one just because i know if I wear one around here I will always be getting pulled by the police as thats what a lot of scallys wear


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

chilisi said:


> I didnt realise The North Face had become a Chavvy brand, being slightly more expensive.
> 
> Round my way, or the people I know who wear or use north face gear, it's to stay warm and dry, not a fashion thing.


Probably fakes off the market: Norf Face.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

chilisi said:


> I didnt realise The North Face had become a Chavvy brand, being slightly more expensive.
> 
> Round my way, or the people I know who wear or use north face gear, it's to stay warm and dry, not a fashion thing.


Yeh they where the first ones who started to wear them round here.

its not just that its a chav brand though its that when we where all kids around 14-15 we all herd of this brand so every one who hung around the streets wore them to keep warm.

then the people who still haven't grown up and still hang around on the streets wear them for that reason.



rectus said:


> Probably fakes off the market: Norf Face.


actually a lot of them dont buy the fakes they buy the real ones the camping shop in our town center is always full of scallys.

either that or they go out the way and shoplift them


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

chilisi said:


> If I lived on the streets, I'd make sure I was wearing North face gear as well.


haha well that's what there basically doing,hanging around the streets from the afternoon to midnight


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

scouse2010 said:


> Yeh they where the first ones who started to wear them round here.
> 
> its not just that its a chav brand though its that when we where all kids around 14-15 we all herd of this brand so every one who hung around the streets wore them to keep warm.
> 
> ...


Your right, this is why i started to wear them back in 97/98 because we were all bunch chavvy cnuts,lol. I hate teh look of them now because of this because i now look at these wee chavs wearing them and think, they look like wee scum bags so this is why i wouldnt wear one now. Shame thou because they are great coats. As for teh guy mentioning fakes, ive never seen anyone wear a fake coat like this, infact ive never seen anyone wear any fake gear because if you did, you got teh mickk took out of ya for buying them.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Lol why anyone would pay so much for a JACKET that if you're training seriously enough won't fit next winter. Go to Next or River Island or something and pick up a leather jacket, mine was £70 and it's like a boiler room! Looks good too.

I was raised in Northumberland for 20 years so I'm immune to the cold.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

F.M.J said:


> Go to Next or River Island or something and pick up a leather jacket, mine was £70 and it's like a boiler room! Looks good too.


----------



## patriot66 (Jun 25, 2011)

Mountain hardware is a good brand and they have a wide selection of winter jackets.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Get enough DNP to last over the winter months.

Youll never need a jacket again!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

rectus said:


>


I see your completely irrelevant video and raise you a Captain Picard double facepalm for ultimate quote retardation:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

best to be prepared for those life threatening conditions commonly seen in the UK, such as 1cm of snow, drizzle, and winds of 20mph! dont forgot the freezing conditions of -5... thats when you're most likely to die


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> best to be prepared for those life threatening conditions commonly seen in the UK, such as 1cm of snow, drizzle, and winds of 20mph! dont forgot the freezing conditions of -5... thats when you're most likely to die


Lol was just saying to the wife how crazy some people are spending £100's on a jacket they will wear for less than a whole season of the year, using the tiny bit of snow we typically get here in the UK to justify spending so much money on a 'designer' jacket with a gay looking bit of frilly faux fur around the rim of a hood.

The UK isn't even cold in the winter compared to some countries, try Russia in the winter or North end of America.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> Get enough DNP to last over the winter months.
> 
> Youll never need a jacket again!


Already made that joke.



F.M.J said:


> I see your completely irrelevant video


He wears a leather jacket! You could teach John Travolta a thing or two about denial


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

unless you work outdoors or live in the highlands of scotland.. I really dont see the fuss about getting an all singing all dancing winter jacket.. chances are you only experience outdoor weather when walking from your house to your car, from your car to somewhere else indoors, and then back home lol..


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Real men wear donkey jackets


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

whatever looks best in primark when im looking a coat


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

If you don't have the convenience of a car then you know our winters can be harsh.

Our boiler broke last year and for over a month we suffered. I had a new empathy for the elderly who cannot afford to pay for heating, many of which will die. I'm a young lad and it was a terrible experience! I would sleep fully clothed in a sleeping bag, with a duvet over the top and a hot water bottle and I would still be cold.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Corse it gets cold ffs, not even two years ago we had 18 inch of snow come down

I should think most people like myself do go outside in this weather? we take the kids and dogs out in the cold / wet weather, its the best weather there is to go for a walk, even nipping into town shopping outdoors your gonna need to wrap up, £170 for a coat thats built to last and keeps me snuggly warm is worth every penny imo


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Matt 1 said:



> I work outdoors mate. The point is the weather is never bad enough to warrant one of these coats and in the very rare and extreme case of it being bad enough, why would you go out in it anyway, unless you worked outdoors.


A comment like that makes me doubt you work outside, I used to be a window cleaner, when soap is instantly freezing on the window I think that signals it is cold enough to be wearing a decent coat!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> I work outdoors mate. The point is the weather is never bad enough to warrant one of these coats and in the very rare and extreme case of it being bad enough, why would you go out in it anyway, unless you worked outdoors.


I go back to my point of public transport.

This country is known for it's terrible weather... I don't understand how you see it differently. Maybe you're trying to show off? "yeah, look at me, I'm outside in my vest and pants and I'm not cold" "what? You wearing trousers? ha what a ******"


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

You're not bear gyrlls treckng the south pole, your dave walking to catch a bus to go to asda having to endure morning due.lol


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> You're not bear gyrlls treckng the south pole, your dave walking to catch a bus to go to asda having to endure morning due.lol


Lol this is what I meant. Why buy a 200 quid coat designed for mountain hikers when your just walking down the road? :S

I bought a jacket similar to this: http://www.riverisland.com/men/coats--jackets/coats/Navy-wool-duffle-coat-265506 but was cheaper, served me just fine back in 2010 (remember when we had the worst winter in decades?) it served me just fine then and we haven't had weather anywhere near that bad since, couldn't even see 20 foot ahead of me the snow and fog was so bad.

Went to Chicago (known as the windy city and situated right next to the massive lake Michigan) that Christmas and the same jacket was rendered USELESS because it is 10x colder there than any area in the UK - Chicago warrants a £200 winter/hiking type jacket but the UK? Please, it's like summer in comparison.


----------



## Jay kay (Sep 9, 2011)

F.M.J said:


> Lol was just saying to the wife how crazy some people are spending £100's on a jacket they will wear for less than a whole season of the year, using the tiny bit of snow we typically get here in the UK to justify spending so much money on a 'designer' jacket with a gay looking bit of frilly faux fur around the rim of a hood.
> 
> The UK isn't even cold in the winter compared to some countries, try Russia in the winter or North end of America.


Fmj so standing out every night of the week over winter for your work doesn't justify spending a good bit of money on a nice warm jacket, wish I done it years ago rather a gay bit of fur then look like neo from the matrix


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

what about this op

http://www.flannelsfashion.com/products/details/i/29014-c3bln/n/knit-panel-detail-jacket.aspx


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

chilisi said:


> People want to feel comfortable. You may not feel the cold, as your outside all day but others do.
> 
> I've been to some very cold places, I've been wet and cold outside so many times I've lost count, so now it's a choice of feeling warm and comfortable and dry.
> 
> Why would you want to go outside? Why wouldn't you?? You still have to live life as you would in the summer, ie going shopping, walking somewhere, walking the dog. Just a small example of why someone would go out in the winter


I get what your saying, but a normal winter jacket/coat from most retailers would surfice for that

My point is; these 200pound coats discussed earlier on are designed for these extreme places (such as russia lets say) and they are that much money because they do the job.

But in the UK there really is no need to buy one of these coats.. its so over the top

Heres another example, its like people buying massive rangerovers because their house is down a gravel track, rather than a concrete road... ive seen it before, im sure you have to.. a normal car would be fine


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> I get what your saying, but a normal winter jacket/coat from most retailers would surfice for that
> 
> My point is; these 200pound coats discussed earlier on are designed for these extreme places (such as russia lets say) and they are that much money because they do the job.
> 
> ...


Britain is a cold country, here is a map, note where we are and the countries we're level with http://www.mapsofworld.com/images-mow/world-political-map.jpg

Here is some literature http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climate_of_the_United_Kingdom


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah, point taken @Matt 1.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

rectus said:


> Yeah, point taken @Matt 1.


never thought we'd have so much to say about coats. probably should do something productive lol


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

www.sportpursuit.com

They do a lot of brand name coats at half the price.

The flash sales only last a week though.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

chilisi said:


> You could say that about anything though? Getting an Aston Martin that goes 200mph is over the top?
> 
> I don't know how many times I've been out and heard "I'm cold" or "it's freezing" . I've never had to say that in my North Face jacket


maybe im jelly of all the rich people taking the bus lol


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Maybe ha ha, but if I were rich and had an Aston Martin, I'd still be wearing The North Face.
> 
> People like to spend their cash on different things also and different fashions. I won't spend more than £100 quid on a watch but many spends 100's-1000's on them. I'd rather have a nice warm jacket. My Sheep Skin leather jacket was over twice the price of my North face, not as warm, but looks way sexier.
> 
> People enjoy spending on different things, wether you "need" it or not is another thing


enough with coats now. cbfa lol


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

anyone recommend a jacket that is a bit longer? I have a long torso and tend to find 'normal' jackets fill my pockets with water when it rains..


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Rykard said:


> anyone recommend a jacket that is a bit longer? I have a long torso and tend to find 'normal' jackets fill my pockets with water when it rains..


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

fine if your tall and thin.. but i am short and squat..


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Rykard said:


> fine if your tall and thin.. but i am short and squat..


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

lol


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Barbour, got a wax one with detachable zip in, last forever, looks smart or casual depending on what you wear it with.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Has anybody owned a Craghoppers coat? I really like this one but I don't know if it'll be warm.










http://www.sportsdirect.com/craghoppers-pac-lite-gtx-jacket-mens-442022


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

rectus said:


> Has anybody owned a Craghoppers coat? I really like this one but I don't know if it'll be warm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a pac lite so will be thin and lighweight and wont keep you warm.

Would need to wear a fleece or micro fleece underneath as these coats are used in a layering system.

A good coat though and with the gore tex it will keep you dry.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Try this place for coats. They have a great selection.

http://m.gooutdoors.co.uk/mens/clothing/coats-and-jackets


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Just bought my son a Paul & shark winter jacket, lovely quality


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

haza said:


> Just bought my son a Paul le shark winter jacket, lovely quality


 A what???


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

plym30 said:


> A what???


Google Paul & shark and you will find out....


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Moncler all the way.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

RadMan23 said:


> Its a pac lite so will be thin and lighweight and wont keep you warm.
> 
> Would need to wear a fleece or micro fleece underneath as these coats are used in a layering system.
> 
> A good coat though and with the gore tex it will keep you dry.


Yeah I only realised it was a waterproof thin jacket after I posted it, damn. Lovely jacket though! I'll keep looking, but Sports Direct have some amazing offers most of the time. I'll nip into Blacks to see what they have in-store.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm on a budget, can I have opinions on these please?

http://www.outdoorclearance.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_42&products_id=152633

http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_51891+CMP192+A?CMP=OTC-GOOGLEPS&tmcampid=28&tmad=c

I really like that Craghoppers chocolate one, but I don't know how warm it's going to be.

I've looked at Berghaus, Barbour, Trespass, Craghoppers, Northface. Any other brands I should look at?

I get cold all the time, I hate it!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

^BUMP

Went into Blacks today, saw a really nice North Face coat...but then I saw the not so nice price tag.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Gotta be the craghoppers everytime.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

http://www.outdoors-online.uk.com/product/5762/Rab_Infinity_Endurance_Jacket

This is my next choice for practical and Stone Island for smart !!


----------



## Jay kay (Sep 9, 2011)

Paul and shark a favourite among northern football hooligans


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Havnt owned a coat since school lol. Hoodies all the way lol


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

RadMan23 said:


> Gotta be the craghoppers everytime.


I went for the 'bitter chocolate' Craghoppers. I bought a pair of Crag's trousers for when I was on the allotment and they were fantastic! Nice quality, well made and functional. That's why I love camping clothing, trouble is it usually lacks style. I think this particular coat I bought looks good though, well in the pictures anyway. Debenhams had the best deal.


----------

